# Who can help me?



## DAVID32 (Feb 17, 2008)

Who can help me out there?

On the edge of which Irish peninsula will you find Fossa Camping and Caravanning Park? *


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: who can help me*



DAVID32 said:


> who can help me out there
> 
> On the edge of which Irish peninsula will you find Fossa Camping and Caravanning Park? *


Killarney Caravan Park > Killarney Camping > Killarney Hostel > Killarney Restaurant > Killarney Mobile Home

Camping Holidays in Ireland 
How to Find Fossa Caravan & Camping Park

Caravan & Camping
Ireland 2009

Irish Caravan Council Member

View Larger Map

GPS N52°:04.238' W009° 35.137'

From Cork/Mallow Junction (N22/N72) - 
Continue towards Killarney Town. 
At the top of the hill you will come to the first roundabout - 
take the second exit off - 
continue to second roundabout - 
take second exit off - 
continue to third roundabout -
take the third exit off.
All the time following the roadsigns for (N72) Ring of Kerry / Killorglin / Cahirciveen / Dingle.
Continue for 5km - Fossa Caravan and Camping Park is the second Caravan Park on the right where you will see our forecourt and sign as shown above.

From Limerick & Tralee (N22) - 
On arrival into Killarney you will come to the first roundabout - 
take the third exit off -
continue to second roundabout - 
take the third exit off.
All the time following the roadsigns for (N72) Ring of Kerry / Killorglin / Cahirciveen / Dingle.
Continue for 5km - Fossa Caravan and Camping Park is the second Caravan Park on the right where you will see our forecourt and sign as shown above.

Home Find Us Recommendations Contact Us Pitch Rates
Caravan Park Camping Mobile Home Hostel Restaurant
Secure Booking Form Local Attractions

the dingle peninsula


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, the above post saves me from having to tell you that it is just outside Killarney town on the Dingle peninsula.
Hope it is nice when you go.

Ca


----------



## DAVID32 (Feb 17, 2008)

*got it sorted*

thank you all for your help i got it sorter now


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

this website will show you the campsites in Ireland

www.camping-ireland.ie


----------

